
John Horton Conway, a ‘Magical Genius’ in Math, Dies at 82 - throwaway5752
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/15/technology/john-horton-conway-dead-coronavirus.html
======
throwaway5752
This particular obituary is from Siobhan Roberts, who wrote a well regarded
biography of Conway, "Genius at Play"
([https://www.goodreads.com/en/book/show/22529392-genius-at-
pl...](https://www.goodreads.com/en/book/show/22529392-genius-at-play)). I
recommend it highly, even if you have read others.

